# Painted calipers - yay or nay?



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

I'm installing new rotors and pads on my TT225 and was considering painting my calipers. I've had an M3 with full Brembo GT BBK and loved the look, coming previously from an MK4 GTI in which I painted my calipers like this:









If I were to paint them, I wouldn't paint them all red or any other color to draw attention. I was thinking of doing the same thing I did to my GTI - silver calipers with red carriers like this It's subtle, with a hint of pop. Not enough to draw attention (since they are stock/small calipers and are nothing to show off), but would give it a cleaner look than the old metal look they have now.....Or I could paint them all silver.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just paint them all red, that looks too unorthodox for me and I'm usually a fan of going against the grain on mods


----------



## CecVW1.8t (Aug 20, 2015)

fabric8 said:


> I'm installing new rotors and pads on my TT225 and was considering painting my calipers. I've had an M3 with full Brembo GT BBK and loved the look, coming previously from an MK4 GTI in which I painted my calipers like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just painted mine all red and my wheels all black and they look sick

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Partial paint says, I ran out of paint and I'm too cheap to buy another can. All or nothing. It's a TT, not a civic.

B.


----------



## CecVW1.8t (Aug 20, 2015)

fabric8 said:


> I'm installing new rotors and pads on my TT225 and was considering painting my calipers. I've had an M3 with full Brembo GT BBK and loved the look, coming previously from an MK4 GTI in which I painted my calipers like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Paint all the way*

Is my vote. Got a silver with black interior coupe went red, and a black roadster with amber optic baseball interior, went yellow.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

You can do what I did which look way better than painted calipers (IMO) throw a set of Brembo covers on them. I have silver ones on my silver Prius and Red ones on my TT, So many people think they are legit.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

daczone said:


> You can do what I did which look way better than painted calipers (IMO) throw a set of Brembo covers on them. I have silver ones on my silver Prius and Red ones on my TT, So many people think they are legit.


:banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

daczone said:


> You can do what I did which look way better than painted calipers (IMO) throw a set of Brembo covers on them. I have silver ones on my silver Prius and Red ones on my TT, So many people think they are legit.


I thought about that but wasn't sure how it would look, but I gotta say, that actually looks really good! I ended up not painting mine. There was just so much dirt that even after 2 cans of brake cleaner and 1 can of engine de-greaser, they still weren't clean. So I gave up. I might try it again in the fall when it's not 100 in the garage.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ttweav (May 30, 2014)

*Do it.*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm partial to black :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Black looks good! 

I wire brushed my Boxsters and they are a dull silver, cant tell that they are not stock


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

$15 dollar covers look WAY better than paint


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

Cant disagree after seeing those pics!


----------

